# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Protger une application avec un fichier Key

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Protger une application avec un fichier Key

Voici une protection par fichier key toute simple.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

